# Investing in a New Building??



## Tylerl90 (Feb 12, 2020)

Brothers, I am a member of a small lodge that does NOT have its own lodge building. We actually rent the Lodge building from the town right next to us on the days they do not have stated communications.

I have quite a ways to go before I end up in the East, or with any sort of authority in the lodge. However, I’m very interested in researching options I have to buying our own space. Or what would be even better is building our own brand new spot. 

If this was something you were interested in for your lodge, how would you go about that? How would you bring it up to the brethren? Etc etc

Thanks gentlemen /G\ 




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 15, 2020)

My first question would be - is it something you need ? (Followed by is it something members want and are they willing to put the work in ?)
Second question - how will you afford to build it?
Third question - how will you afford, and also create the structure, to maintain it ?

Masonic Real Estate is expensive real estate because of its low utilization. Even if Lodges meet in it every weeknight - there is two days a week it is empty and from 1 am to 6 pm weekdays. Crack that nut and you'll have a much more sustainable proposition..

I am involved in more than one masonic buildings - and the first question in any decision is _what is the business case for this and it is in the long term interest of the building (lodges) _?


----------



## Glen Cook (Feb 15, 2020)

Don’t buy. You have the ideal set up now.


----------



## Espero (Feb 15, 2020)

Tylerl90 said:


> Brothers, I am a member of a small lodge that does NOT have its own lodge building. We actually rent the Lodge building from the town right next to us on the days they do not have stated communications.
> 
> I have quite a ways to go before I end up in the East, or with any sort of authority in the lodge. However, I’m very interested in researching options I have to buying our own space. Or what would be even better is building our own brand new spot.
> 
> ...



I agree with a few other of our brothers here. I would start with getting the space you have to be the best it can possibly be. Get it clean, updated as much as possible, try and maintain the dignity and respect that our craft deserves. I believe there is a problem getting and holding new brethren because so often things are old, run down or ill kept, and this includes the rituals and morality plays.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 16, 2020)

Glen Cook said:


> Don’t buy. You have the ideal set up now.



This.


----------



## Tylerl90 (Feb 17, 2020)

Espero said:


> I agree with a few other of our brothers here. I would start with getting the space you have to be the best it can possibly be. Get it clean, updated as much as possible, try and maintain the dignity and respect that our craft deserves. I believe there is a problem getting and holding new brethren because so often things are old, run down or ill kept, and this includes the rituals and morality plays.



I love all the input. Very wise advice! Honestly it makes a lot of sense because my lodge has A LOT of retirees, so they have way more time than they do money. 

Has anyone here done some cool renovations to their lodge rooms??


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Feb 18, 2020)

Tylerl90 said:


> ....Has anyone here done some cool renovations to their lodge rooms??


Not to the Lodge room.. we try to keep it in tact and its in good order.. but done a lot of work around the place.. I'll PM you.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Feb 19, 2020)

I'd love to get out of the building we own. It was built specifically as a Lodge in the 1800's and is falling apart.


----------



## Archangel Raised (Mar 1, 2020)

My good and dear Bro Tyler,

Even though we all meet on the level, you have many miles to go before you are President of the Temple Board, and are also sitting in the oriental chair.   This is a bit above your pay grade brother, and I agree with the light that many of our brethren have already whispered.

What you do have control over, and are best suited for, is the fellowship.  Start a Masons After Dark, or golf tournament, or cigars under the stars.  Work on development, work on membership and creating new brothers to fill up the sidelines.  When you are MASTER, you will need those brothers dues and manpower to run your mother lodge.

Tevis



Tylerl90 said:


> Brothers, I am a member of a small lodge that does NOT have its own lodge building. . . .
> 
> I have quite a ways to go before I end up in the East, or with any sort of authority in the lodge.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Mar 1, 2020)

Archangel Raised said:


> My good and dear Bro Tyler,
> 
> Even though we all meet on the level, you have many miles to go before you are President of the Temple Board, and are also sitting in the oriental chair.   This is a bit above your pay grade brother, and I agree with the light that many of our brethren have already whispered.
> 
> ...


All it takes is a motion under new business to spark conversation. Especially if you have support.


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 1, 2020)

Archangel Raised said:


> My good and dear Bro Tyler,
> 
> Even though we all meet on the level, you have many miles to go before you are President of the Temple Board, and are also sitting in the oriental chair.   This is a bit above your pay grade brother, and I agree with the light that many of our brethren have already whispered.
> 
> ...


Oh, depending on the jurisdiction and lodge. 
And one isn’t necessarily president of a temple board as WM.


----------

